# Harvest Moon Festival in Pleasanton



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Who's going to the dog show this weekend at the Pleasanton fairgrounds in California!? Well I am, and I was just wondering if anyone knew if I could bring my non show golden retriever to the show with me to walk around. It would be a great socialization thing for her since she is still a young puppy but she is very well behaved. I met her breeder at the dog show last year!


----------

